# Puddin Head Luvs Her Bees



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Lets hope she doesn't ever break the glass, the love affair may end. Good pictures, Jack


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Used the shatter ressitant glass, replaced the extra-thick we got from Ace for just that reason. And let me tell ya, that stuff ain't cheap!


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

*Great observation hive!*

Where did you get that fantastic observation hive you have posted on ImageShack? That looks like the nicest I've ever seen.:applause:


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Threw it together over a couple of hours in the garage. It was what my Wife wanted for her birthday Jan 30th 09. Once gave her a $5000.00 ring and I do believe she loves the observation hive more. They just threw off the first swarm two days ago. We caught it, but the wind was bowing like a banshee and they never settled in. Absconded the next day.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

The hive is better. I gave my wife a similar ring that broke a prong and lost the main ruby. $3,500 later, it had a new stone and made for a REALLY expensive ring. Seems to run in the family as I just lost my wedding ring while working in the yard. Luckily, after almost 33 years, she agrees we're still married. 

Great job on the hive! Your plans or did you find them?


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

send those rings here and I'll send you some bees!


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't have that many hives!


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Just drew it up using the Bee space guides that I had run up on here and on a couple of other boards. The one thing I'm going to change is to replace the glass panels with doors. Hope to do that sometime next month. The Bees seem to Bee doing well in it. Not but just a little propolis on the glass. Put the first Bees and their Queen in Jan 30th. She had been laying heavily in the top four frames and across the top half of two frames of the third row from the top. The rest of the space was 80% filled with Honey and Pollen. Then they swarmed a couple of days ago. We caught the swarm and put it in a Nuc but it absconded the next day. When we first set it up the 1 1/4" vinyl tube ran from the window down and through a Ball Valve an into the hive. That was a problem because to much air was being sucked in through the hose and then through the hive. The Bees could not regulate the moisture/temp in the hive. Solved that by replacing 12" of vinyl tube with a piece of rolled up window screen the same size. Now they are much happier!! You should hear them sing!

Looking forward to seeing the Swarm Cells hatch and getting a new Queen going!!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

It would be a close call for me. I LOVE diamond and jewelry. Luckily my husband knows what to buy me for holidays!


----------

